# TOUGH CALL: Trump forced to give up beloved Android, is Twitter next?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*TOUGH CALL: Trump forced to give up beloved Android, is Twitter next?*


*In first executive order, Trump tells agencies to ease ObamaCare burden*
*VIDEO: Pres. Trump begins signing executive orders*








*Trump pursues 'new vision' for America on first day as president*
*President Trump takes office*
*'EXPLORE TRUMP'S FIRST 100 DAYS'*
*VIDEO: Trump sworn in as president*








*Inclement conditions force Obamas' flight to Palm Springs to be diverted*
*Full text of Trump's inauguration speech*
*President Trump: 'The work begins'*
*MSNBC, ABC hosts deem Trump inaugural address as 'militant,' 'anti-Semitic'*
*PHOTOS: Trump takes office*


*DEEPENING DIVISION
DC officials gear up for weekend of protests*
*Gunman on loose after protest shooting at University of Washington, victim critical*
*Hundreds of protesters arrested in Inauguration Day clashes*
*VIDEO: Police charge protesters*









*Gen. James Mattis, Gen. John Kelly confirmed for Trump Cabinet spots*


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Man oh Man, do I ever HOPE twitter is next.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> Man oh Man, do I ever HOPE twitter is next.


Don't forget you can Twitter via text. It's not a huge impediment by any means.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

He seems to do well with the Twitter so maybe we'll keep it up ?


----------

